# Kibbles n bits wet food?



## mydogs2011 (Jan 18, 2010)

I feed my dogs california natural lamb and rice,but i went to Walmart the other day and got them kibbles n Bits wet food (12 pack) for a treat.Is it ok to feed them this just for a treat sometimes?


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

you could probably get away with doing it in small amounts. wet food is heavy, so i wouldn't overdo it.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to ask...why??? You feed a superior food, why give them sub-par treats?


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Wet food is good for dogs; better than kibble IMO. However, in whatever form, Kibbles and Bits is crap. Same with Beneful. Why not feed CAlifornia Natural wet then? Read the ingredients....you know those red pieces are just crap that is coloured red. 

The thing about wet food is that you have to feed more as there is more moisture in it. But it's less processed. If you feed kibble because of the convenience, price etc. fine but if you think it cleans their teeth, you can drop that myth into the trash along with the K&B.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

You could but why would you want to???
e.t.a.: Flipgirl, LOVE your signature line...SO true!


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

buy some blue buffalo wet food. it's sold at all pet stores/petco/petsmart and dogs love it. the ingredients are horrific, either.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

The problem with kibbles and bits wet food and many other grocery brand ones is that they often have tons of sugar or syrup added for flavor. It causes teeth to rot. 

Also it has a lot of preservatives and coloring. I mean if you fed it once it wouldn't be too bad but I wouldn't give that as a common treat. Like not once a week or w/e.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

There's no issue with feeding canned but not that! My dogs love it when I make stew: their kibble, a little canned (mine prefer a softer canned, some of the ones we've tried are hard, they love Merrick's) and warm water. Mix it up and they go nuts!


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

If your looking for a cheap canned food thats decent, whole earth farms is a good one.


----------



## mydogs2011 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok,ill try to get them a better brand canned food next time. =)


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

taste of the wild also came out with wet food now. im excited to try it in my girls kongs seeing as how they eat totw kibble.


----------



## GSP Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

Read the ingredients. Kibbles N Bits is such total crap and if you're already feeding California Natural...


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Jordan S said:


> If your looking for a cheap canned food thats decent, whole earth farms is a good one.


I agree! I've been checking canned prices closely since they've all gotten $$ and Whole Earth Farms and Natural Balance are the best priced "super premium" brands. Depends on the size of the dog and how much canned they eat. But I always try to feed some moist food with a kibble meal.

Ron


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's not necessarily bad just because Kibbles 'n' Bits dry food is so awful.....with cat food, the canned foods are frequently much better than the dry foods. "By-products" in a canned food are better quality than "by-product meal" in a dry food, and, as long as it doesn't have added sugar or coloring, most canned foods are about the same, really. I'd check for added sugars and coloring and if it doesn't have any, I wouldn't see anything wrong with using it for a treat.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Willowy said:


> It's not necessarily bad just because Kibbles 'n' Bits dry food is so awful.....with cat food, the canned foods are frequently much better than the dry foods. "By-products" in a canned food are better quality than "by-product meal" in a dry food, and, as long as it doesn't have added sugar or coloring, most canned foods are about the same, really. I'd check for added sugars and coloring and if it doesn't have any, I wouldn't see anything wrong with using it for a treat.


i figured id post the ingredients for the canned food in case someone wanted to see: this is the "tender cuts with turkey, bacon, and vegetables in gravy"


Water sufficient for processing, meat by-products, turkey, modified starch, soy flour, soy protein concentrate, bacon, steamed bone meal, potatoes, peas, carrots, salt, animal fat, titanium dioxide, potassium chloride, sodium tripolyphosphate, natural flavor, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), parsley, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite) iron oxide, caramel color.


----------



## I Haert Dawgs (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn after reading this i feel horrible, i feed my Mini Pinch K&B Dry Food 1. cause he likes it and 2. Price is reasonable. When i first got him i went through Pedigree Dry he didnt eat it, Pedigree wet he loves but i stopped cause it gives him diahrea all the time and finally K&B dry he likes and his poop came out correctly ( otherwise not Diahrea ). Just curious what other foods are healthy and pretty reasonable on price? I dont give housefood because i dont believe in that.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I Haert Dawgs said:


> Damn after reading this i feel horrible, i feed my Mini Pinch K&B Dry Food 1. cause he likes it and 2. Price is reasonable. When i first got him i went through Pedigree Dry he didnt eat it, Pedigree wet he loves but i stopped cause it gives him diahrea all the time and finally K&B dry he likes and his poop came out correctly ( otherwise not Diahrea ). Just curious what other foods are healthy and pretty reasonable on price? I dont give housefood because i dont believe in that.



First of all, some household foods are very good for dogs but that's your choice. Some quality foods that are good and reasonable: Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul, California Natural, if you;re up for trying a grainfree, try Taste of the Wild. Mind you, these are not cheap foods, not cheap prices compared to what you currently feed.


----------



## I Haert Dawgs (Jan 22, 2010)

I just looked on Petsmart website and neither California Natural or Taste of the Wild are listed.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I Haert Dawgs said:


> I just looked on Petsmart website and neither California Natural or Taste of the Wild are listed.


Do you have any local feed stores? They sometimes carry Taste of the Wild.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

youre not going to find those foods at petsmart or petco or anything. the only CHAIN store i know of that sells great food is Pet Supplies Plus. i dont know if you have any around you though.

now granted these foods are more expencive, but you will feed less of them. they dont have a bunch of fillers that make your dog feel full when he eats, but he doesnt then get the nutrition so you have to feed more. i feed taste of the wild and i have 2 great danes. for example my Lexi is almost 130 lbs, and she eats 4 cups a day. thats not a lot for the size of dog that she is. comparing this to something like kibbles & bits., if i fed that she would need to eat about lets seee the guidelines say 4 3/4 cups for up to 90 lbs, then 1/2 cup for every 10 lbs over that. plus she has a high motabolism.... that girl would need upwards of 6-7 cups a day. which doesnt sound like a huge difference, but in 30 days youre saving atleast 60 cups of food feeding taste of the wild!!!!

so really, i dont factor in price too much when im looking for food.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I Haert Dawgs said:


> I just looked on Petsmart website and neither California Natural or Taste of the Wild are listed.


If Petsmart is the only pet food store you have available, try Blue Buffalo. It's the best one they sell.

As for the ingredients of the wet food:
Titanium dioxide and caramel color are colorings.....not necessary. And soy that high in the ingredient list isn't so great. But I've seen worse.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

My problem with this canned food (and many others like Proplan, pedigee, etc) is that they use meat by products. While by products are not always a bad thing, the fact that the meat source is not specified makes me not want to feed it. Also, when they list animal fat, as opposed to chicken fat.


----------

